# Everything i print if pink!



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, everything i print is in pink instead of black or color. I think it might be a problem with the computer but I'm just not sure.


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

By the way the title should've been " Everything I print is pink" also my printer is an HP Hewleft Packard


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Check in your printer driver settings "advanced" section, and see what the presets are. if the RGB or CYMK settings have a slider, see if the magenta is set at 100%. If it has a slider, try it at 90%, 80%, etc until you have a less pinkish hue. You can then create a printer profile which will work with the photo paper you are using.

Different photo papers can cause hues like this.
Also, you can remove pink any unpleasant hues with most photo image editors through color correction.

It's possible that you have a contaminated cartridge...especially if it's a refilled tri-color cartridge.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If the solutions jflan gave you doesn't produce any results, then change your color cartridge. I think the cartridge is either faulty or running out of ink because i have seen tri-colored cartridges do that.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

My Hp prints like that when the cartridge runs out of one of the three colors
Just change the cartridge and all should be well


----------

